# Hunters bear



## Dana Young (Nov 15, 2018)

Hunter got this big gjrl last saturday


----------



## mar0311 (Nov 15, 2018)

Very Nice! Awesome Rug Possibilty.


----------



## cohuttahunter (Nov 15, 2018)

good work!


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 15, 2018)

The head may make the book


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 15, 2018)

She field dressed 250lb


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 15, 2018)

Hunter showed me this pic earlier this week.  If that bear had any length, it would be 300+.  Healthy bear!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 15, 2018)

Way to go Hunter.  Great bear!


----------



## Rabun (Nov 15, 2018)

She sure filled up that truck.  Beautiful bear!  Congratulations!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 15, 2018)

Congrats to hunter! That's a big sow bear!


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 15, 2018)

Beautiful bear! Congratulations!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 15, 2018)

Big ol gal rite that. Good job Hunter!


----------



## jbogg (Nov 15, 2018)

That’s an awesome bear!  Congrats to Hunter!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice one


----------



## FOLES55 (Nov 15, 2018)

yeah buddy


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 15, 2018)

Gettin. It. Done!! That is a big girl! Way to get it done Hunter!! Living up to his namesake I'd say!!


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 15, 2018)

Nice bear congrats


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 16, 2018)

Awesome congrats!


----------



## pnome (Nov 16, 2018)

WHOA!  Nice bear Hunter!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 16, 2018)

Dang it , shes as big as the truck ... and so is Hunter .... dang it Dana , we getting old he all grown up .....


----------



## FMBear (Nov 16, 2018)

Fine bear indeed!
Congratulations on a fine harvest!


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 17, 2018)

Yeah Nuge he is grown now he got her out by himself but had to call his dad to help load her.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 17, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 17, 2018)

Dana Young said:


> Yeah Nuge he is grown now he got her out by himself but had to call his dad to help load her.



Must have taken the bear whisper's advice and hunted uphill from the truck.


----------



## Christian hughey (Nov 18, 2018)

Nugefan said:


> Dang it , shes as big as the truck ... and so is Hunter .... dang it Dana , we getting old he all grown up .....


It happens quicker than you think. Enjoy every memory!


----------



## Ghost G (Nov 27, 2018)

Really nice bear.  I'm impressed he got her out alone.  Nicely done!


----------



## bany (Nov 29, 2018)

Chip off the old block eh! Congrats!


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 30, 2018)

I believe he is now the block and I am the chip.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 1, 2018)

That is a grown one!


----------



## Back40hunter (Dec 1, 2018)

Awesome bear for Hunter. Congrats!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2018)

Dana Young said:


> Hunter got this big gjrl last saturday



Dana,

If I remember right, you told me one time Hunter shot his first bear as a 5 year old.   He has really grown up and didn't have to kick this one in the sack.


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 6, 2018)

He actually killed his fist bear , deer and hog at 4 years old


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2018)

Dana Young said:


> He actually killed his fist bear , deer and hog at 4 years old



I at least remembered he was young.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 9, 2018)

Hunter has had a season to remember this year!


----------

